# Werbt einen Freund suche jemanden zum werben - Eredar



## Ralkath (14. August 2016)

Hey es ist wieder an der Zeit, die Legion steht vor der Tür und bevor es soweit ist würde ich gerne noch ein paar Chars hochleveln.

 

Was ich dir bieten kann

 

-Zuverlässigkeit

-Freundlichkeit

-WoW Erfahrung

 

Falls Interesse besteht, einfach ne Freundschafts anfrage über Battle.net senden wo wir dann nochmal genauer darüber den restlichen Kram reden können  

 
Battletag: Ralkath#2788


----------

